# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Διάφορα είδη περιφερειακά για υπολογιστές - Pc game - ειδη για PS/2 και Wii

## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ28

Sound Blaster 7.1 X-fi Express Card /Slot 54 (συμβατή έως windows vista, δεν εχει δοκιμαστεί σε 7,8,10 αν και μπορεί να δουλευει) 10 ευρώ


Usb 2.0 TV Tuner Much TV USB Bravo. Δεν είναι ψηφιακό. Λογικά μπορεί να δουλεύει  με ψηφιακό δέκτη . Λειτουργία Capture Mpeg 1,2,4 - Svideo , RCA. Έχει δοκιμαστεί και σε Windows 7 αν και είναι συμβατή μέχρι XP : 4 ευρώ


Iomega External Case USB 2.0 για δίσκους SATA II . Αλουμινένιο , αχρησιμοποίητο : 8 ευρώ


Pcmcia USB 2.0 και Gigabit Lan (συμβατή με XP) 5 ευρώ


E-sata Case για δίσκους Sata 1 : 5 ευρώ
Transimp MB case interna/external για δίσκους sata ( https://www.ibattery.gr/computer-printer/hard-drive-racks/mukii-transimp-mb-tip-m255st-bk-2.5-sata-usb2.0-internal-external-hard-drive-enclosure-aluminum/ ) 5 ευρώ , καινούργιο


3 εσωτερικά Tray για sata δίσκους, με εσωτερική σύνδεση SATA , τροφοδοσία από Molex. (Για θέσεις 3,5'' και με λειτουργία εξαγωγής του δίσκου (οχι hot swap) : 12 ευρώ (και τα 3)


Logitech Wireless Keyboard MK320 ( λείπει το 1 ποδαράκι) : 5 ευρώ


DVD Remote Control για PS/2 Speedlink SL-4112  https://merlin.pl/dvd-pilot-ps2-speed-link-sl-4112-speed-link/6079336/ : 5  ευρώ 


Lord of the Rings - Shadows of Angmar Special Edition :  10 ευρώ


Speedlink Light Sword Kit for Nintendo Wii SL-3435-SWT Κλειστό : 10 ευρώ


Συνάντηση χέρι με χέρι
Κατάθεση σε λογαριασμό (μεταφορικά επιβαρύνουν τον αγοραστή - Αποστολή με ΕΛΤΑ)

----------

